
Physical Key Extraction Attacks on PCs - Bud
http://m.cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/6/202646-physical-key-extraction-attacks-on-pcs/fulltext
======
schoen
Could a moderator change the link to something other than the mobile version?
The other versions on the CACM site should be more nicely formatted.

For example, the full HTML version is

[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/6/202646-physical-key-
ext...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/6/202646-physical-key-extraction-
attacks-on-pcs/fulltext)

